# Highway 30 rock slide.



## 80turbota (Dec 3, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FT5PoKFl3h4


----------



## wpod (Jul 15, 2012)

One of my favorite Gorge rides...


----------



## 80turbota (Dec 3, 2011)

Well the road is cleared. There is some damage to the surface. Still a great ride though.


----------

